# Officer Down: Charles Cassidy - [Philadelphia, Pennsylvania]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

11/01/2007
*Officer Down: Police Officer Charles Cassidy *

*Officer Down: Charles Cassidy* - [Philadelphia, Pennsylvania]

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*
*Age:* 54

*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*
Additional Information:* Officer Cassidy had served with the Philadelphia Police Department for 25 years. He is survived by his wife and three children.
*
Incident Details:* Officer Cassidy succumbed to a gunshot wound sustained the previous day when he walked into a robbery in progress while walking his beat. He was shot in the head as he walked into a restaurant at 66th Avenue and Broad Street.

The suspect then stole Officer Cassidy's service weapon as he fled.

Officer Cassidy was transported to Albert Einstein Medical Center, where he remained until passing away.

*End of Watch:* Thursday, November 1, 2007

*Officer shot during Philly holdup dies*​By The Associated Press
PHILADELPHIA, Pa. - A police officer shot in the head during a robbery in a doughnut shop died Thursday morning, the police commissioner said, and his killer remained at large. He was the third city officer shot in the span of four days.
Charles Cassidy, 54, was shot in the forehead Wednesday at a Dunkin' Donuts when a hooded robber spun from the counter and fired at him as he walked in the door, according to an employee.
The 25-year police veteran died at 9:40 a.m. Thursday at Albert Einstein Medical Center, Commissioner Sylvester Johnson said.
''This is a sad day for the city of Philadelphia,'' Johnson said.
Police released portions of a chilling videotape that shows the hooded robber pushing aside two customers and waving a gun as he approaches the counter. It also shows him grabbing the Cassidy's pistol as he fled.
The suspect hadn't been found Thursday. Johnson said video showed the gunman running through the shop's parking lot with a distinctive gait, almost as if he had a limp.
''We still have an armed and dangerous man out there in the streets of Philadelphia,'' Johnson said.
The officer came in twice a day for a large coffee with cream and sugar, shop employee Sandra Kim said. ''He's always nice to all the employees,'' she said. ''The officer was just coming in for a cup of coffee like normal.''
Johnson said the officer was doing a routine check on the shop, which had been robbed Sept. 18. He said he didn't think the robber got away with any money.
The shooting came about 12 hours after a masked gunman shot traffic Officer Mario Santiago in the shoulder during a chase downtown.
Santiago was responding to a report of a gunman in a sport utility vehicle shooting at another car, injuring two men and a woman, police said.
He was chasing the SUV when the gunman eventually got out of his vehicle and approached the squad car, firing twice through the window. Santiago was hit once in the right shoulder, Johnson said.
Santiago was in fair condition Wednesday.
Early Sunday, an officer responding to a melee at a West Philadelphia nightclub was shot in the ankle. More than two dozen bullets were fired, police said. One suspect was fatally shot and another was arrested.
A prayer service for Cassidy was scheduled for Friday morning at City Hall.​


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

How many times do we just walk into a place of business? Officer Cassidy's death can be a lesson, be careful of any business we enter. Don't let his death be in vain. Rest in peace brother.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Pennsylvania State Police officers salute as they pay their respects over the casket of Philadelphia Police officer Chuck Cassidy who died Nov 1. trying to stop an armed robbery in Philadelphia. (AP Photo/Charles Fox)

Hundreds Mourn Philadelphia Officer

*LLOYLITA PROUT and GENE D'ALESSANDRO*
_Philadelphia Inquirer (Pennsylvania)_

Police officers from across the region began gathering before dawn Wednesday along the sidewalk at the Cathedral Basilica of Ss. Peter and Paul for the viewing of fallen Philadelphia Police Officer Chuck Cassidy.
Patrol cars from far and wide were on the scene, as well as vehicles from the Maryland Transportation Authority, Temple University Police and the Pennsylvania State Police.
Police cars held back I-95 traffic to make way for a procession bearing Cassidy's casket to the cathedral for a public viewing which began at 7 a.m.
Family, friends and well-wishers who did not know Cassidy braved the chilly temperatures and waited in line to pay their respects. By 8:30 a.m., the line of mourners snaked from the Cathedral to the corner of 17th and Race Streets.
Emergency Medical Technician Andre Curaton did not know Officer Cassidy, but he arrived at the service at 6:45 a.m. to pay his respects.
"Even the thugs up there say he was a real nice guy," Curaton said. "If you notice, they're mourning up there, the whole community is mourning. As an EMT, I pray to God I don't get a call like that -- an officer down."
Before heading to City Hall to pick a jury, Judge Amanda Cooperman visited the service. "I'm just paying my respects," said Cooperman, who did not know Cassidy. "I know he's a fine officer. It's a great loss."
A large screen, set up across from the Swann Fountain on Logan's Circle, projected photographs of Cassidy and his family.
A pamphlet given out at the service listed a personal message message from Cassidy's family and friends:
"We love you ... For your loyalty and dedication to us, your friends, and your work. For always making us laugh. For the special way you spoke to us -- 'Thing and thang,' 'whaaaaatttaaa donkey!' 'doesn't have anything to do with the price of cheese.' "
Following the viewing, a funeral Mass was scheduled for noon. Because of expected large crowds, plans were in place to use the Cathedral chapel, and large projection screens were to be set up across the street from the Cathedral to televise the proceedings.








Wire Service


----------

